
Facebook agrees to pay 500k GBP fine over Cambridge Analytica scandal - rkachowski
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/oct/30/facebook-agrees-to-pay-fine-over-cambridge-analytica-scandal
======
Timpy
Mark Zuckerberg's wealth is measured in billions [0], I think we should
measure the fine in billions too.

"Facebook agrees to pay .0005b GBP fine over Cambridge Analytica scandal"

Looks pretty meaningless from this perspective.

[0] [https://www.forbes.com/profile/mark-
zuckerberg/?list=billion...](https://www.forbes.com/profile/mark-
zuckerberg/?list=billionaires#65f85d5b3e06)

~~~
siberianbear
To be pedantic, it's 0.0000005b.

0.0005b would be 500M.

But your basic point is correct. I'm sure Zuck is quaking in his boots that
he'll soon be bankrupt.

------
metalliqaz
wow, a whole 500k? I'm suuuuuure they'll never consider doing that again with
such a steep fine /s

